# finally a four lane- question ????



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i finally whamed up a four lane so when folks come over we have more to run than just the landscaped 2 laner. how does one set up lap counters on these. were all pretty honest and keep track of our laps but theres always that margin for error. if your car leaves the table your dead but if it stays on the table you can restart. im an econo racer so dont want to spend alot on a lap counter. thanx


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

The AFX lap counter track sections can be had cheap, but I think they only go to 10 laps. I think you could only use em on a four lane if you split the tracks up somewhere, as the lap counter extends out the side of the track peice. That's your cheapest option.

AFX used to make a gantry type lap counter that looked pretty cool. It sat over the track and I'm pretty sure there was a lever that hung down to count a lap every time the car tripped the lever.

Never actually used one, so I can't say how well they work or how well they're made, but I have seen them on Ebay fairly cheap. Two of those set up staggered would probably serve a four lane. Hold on, I'll see if i can find you one....

pause....

....Yep, here you go...This is the one I'm talking about: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5947926939&rd=1

Otherwise, your next step would be some kind of computer interface. They're not incredibly expensive either, assuming you already have a computer. Check greg Braun's site here: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/LapCounter.html

Or you can just have the racers call out their laps as they cross the start line. :tongue:

Hope this helps,
Trev


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

After reading several people's negative reviews of the Carrera lap timer, I downloaded Greg Braun's software (free) and it looked very nice so I ordered an interface cable from him last week for $55. The instructions look simple and I have an old PC I can use. I'm hoping I don't have to build a special "light bridge" over the photosensors. I have a very bright can light in the ceiling right above where the sensors will be. I'll let you all know how it works for me after the cable arrives this week.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

thanx guys. $50.00 isnt too bad i guess.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> I have a very bright can light in the ceiling right above where the sensors will be. I'll let you all know how it works for me after the cable arrives this week.


Do the light bridge..
1) You would be really lucky if your ceiling lights work the lap counter.
2) Anything that throws a shadow over the track where the sensors are may accidently trigger the sensors for false laps...
3) They can be fun to build. Like messing with slotcars. A learning process and you come out knowing more than you did...

Go to http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
Gregory provides instructions for building anything you need for counting laps including the Radio Shack part numbers...


Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Do the light bridge..
> 1) You would be really lucky if your ceiling lights work the lap counter.
> 2) Anything that throws a shadow over the track where the sensors are may accidently trigger the sensors for false laps...
> 3) They can be fun to build. Like messing with slotcars. A learning process and you come out knowing more than you did...
> Scott



I'm with Scott on this one,definetly do the light bridge.

I tried it first without,and it really didn't work very well at all.
With the light bridge I built,and a little tweaking of the height of the LED's in the track and the size of the hole they stick up through,it now works great.Never misses a lap.

Mike


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The main reason I'm going to try going without the bridge at first is because I'm still not sure about my track layout. But you guys are leading me to believe I won't have much choice. The only part that's not clear to me is how to power the LEDs shining down from the bridge. I don't see that detail in Greg's web pages. The photosensors are connected to the PC printer port. What are the LEDs connected to?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Do the light bridge. If you rely on room light a arm or hand blocking the beam will trip the timer. Here are my two examples. As you can see there is not really alot to make them. All you have to do from the point I stopped at is dress them up to make them not look so plain.










This is a close up of my drag strip start line.










The wiring is simple.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

wow. thanks for the visual Goose. hope you dont mind if i replicate your timer ??thanx Bruce


----------

